# WTB 7168 Push plates



## Snobo123 (Dec 29, 2017)

Looking for a pair of 7168 Fisher Plow Mount Push plates for a 2004 Silverado 1500.
Need ASAP.
Anyone?


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Not sure where you are from ...check these out found in Maine they look brand new. This was found on CL.
https://maine.craigslist.org/pts/d/fisher-chevy-push-plates/6428593511.html


----------



## Snobo123 (Dec 29, 2017)

Thanks


----------

